# Bay hippie outfitters August 1st



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Kicked off August this morning with an east limit of trout and a bonus triple tail! Opening night lil Jon was the ticket this morning ! Give us a call !

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

